# wow support rufnummer für accont



## taurados (28. Oktober 2007)

hey leute ich suche die rufnummer um blizzard in der accountverwaltung anzurufen da die seite down is seit ca.2 std und ich jetzt gruul habe. müsste ne 0800er nummer sein. schon mal danke fürs posten


----------



## LittleFay (28. Oktober 2007)

taurados schrieb:


> hey leute ich suche die rufnummer um blizzard in der accountverwaltung anzurufen da die seite down is seit ca.2 std und ich jetzt gruul habe. müsste ne 0800er nummer sein. schon mal danke fürs posten


Guckst du hier:
http://wow-europe.com/de/support/accountbilling.html

Wäre noch einfache gewesen, wenn du einfach selbst auf die Blizz Page geguckt hättest, da steht rechts oben unter "Wichtige Links" das Wörtchen "Kontakt"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taurados (28. Oktober 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Guckst du hier:
> http://wow-europe.com/de/support/accountbilling.html
> 
> Wäre noch einfache gewesen, wenn du einfach selbst auf die Blizz Page geguckt hättest, da steht rechts oben unter "Wichtige Links" das Wörtchen "Kontakt"...
> ...


ja ich kom ja leider nich drauf hilft mir nich viel


----------



## LittleFay (28. Oktober 2007)

taurados schrieb:


> ja ich kom ja leider nich drauf hilft mir nich viel


Hm, bei mir geht die Seite, sonst hätte ich dir den Link gar nicht geben können *lach* - Muss also wohl an dir/deinem Browser/sonstwas liegen ^_^

Also hier:



> Rechnungssupport
> Unser Rechnungssupport hilft bei jeglichen Fragen bezüglich Abrechnung, Authentifizierungsschlüssel, oder Einrichtung und Kündigung von Accounts.
> 
> Innerhalb Deutschlands: 0800 101 2242 (kostenlos)
> Innerhalb Österreichs: 0800 677 529 (kostenlos)


----------



## taurados (28. Oktober 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir geht die Seite, sonst hätte ich dir den Link gar nicht geben können *lach* - Muss also wohl an dir/deinem Browser/sonstwas liegen ^_^
> 
> Also hier:


ich danke dir recht herzlich vlt kannst mir die kostenpflichtige 0190 oder 0900 weiss net genau nummer posten das wäre geil


----------



## LittleFay (28. Oktober 2007)

taurados schrieb:


> ich danke dir recht herzlich vlt kannst mir die kostenpflichtige 0190 oder 0900 weiss net genau nummer posten das wäre geil


Öhm, meinst du die vom Tech-Support? Weil du ja Accountverwaltung geschrieben hast...

Tech wäre diese hier:



> # Innerhalb Deutschlands:
> 
> * 0900 1 200 10 60 (0.41€ pro Minute; Nummer nur erreichbar aus dem Netz der Deutsche Telekom AG; für Kunden anderer Netzanbieter steht unser Webformular bereit)
> 
> ...




Allerdings:



> Unsere Öffnungszeiten sind:
> 
> Montags und Dienstags von 10:30 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr (Pariser Zeit)
> Mittwochs von 11:30 Uhr bis 20:00 Uhr (Pariser Zeit)
> ...


----------

